# Back off ...



## moley (May 14, 2002)

... or I'll slow down - a big sign seen on the back of an estate car this afternoon. K9xxx, you are a tosser [smiley=clown.gif]

Moley


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Why - he's just saying what we all think when there is some c.unt driving right up your arse... 8)


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

How about one on your front bumper - 'Hurry up! Or I'll weave about behind you flashing my headlights annoyingly' :wink:

Gren


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I canot understand _anyone_ who deliberately and knowingly holds up other traffic- whether it be thru poor lane discipline, low speed driving on major roads, or plain dithering.

Why do people do it? The roads would be far less concested, aggressive and stressful, if folk drove at their own speeds whilst allowing others to do the same (within the realms of sanity of course) :evil:

Tailgating is a no no too...although sometimes one has to make slower traffic aware of one's presence. :wink:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

IMO,

If I'm overtaking something on a dual-carriageway or motorway, then if you drive up my arse you'll just have to bloody wait!

Also, if I'm doing the speed limit (or thereabouts) and want to overtake something in front of me then I will. If you *then* come charging up to me from behind at 90+ mph then again I'm sorry you'll just have to bloody wait!

I drive on dc's and mway's at 70-75 cos I find it more relaxing, if you drive on these roads at any speed greater than this then you have to accept the fact that people like me are going to 'get in your way' (IYO)

(the use of the word 'you' in this post is not directed at anyone here, just people who do the things I've said)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> IMO,
> 
> If I'm overtaking something on a dual-carriageway or motorway, then if you drive up my arse you'll just have to bloody wait!
> 
> ...


Neatly sidestepping the fact that you are driving at the legal limit :wink: , the Highway Code does clearly state that you should give way to faster traffic already in lane when you wish to change lane on the motorway. It isn't your right of way to pull out in front of someone else who may be travelling faster, and if one does, one should not impede any more than can be helped. (paraphrased).

Generally, with judicious use of rear mirror *and* acclerator, it is easy to 'blend' with the flow of faster traffic, without impeding anyone too much. That to me is a sign of a good and courteous driver.

I just cant see why people can get so bloody minded with their 'i am going fast' enough attitude. The law decides what is fast enough, too fast or appropriate for the conditions., not some pompous self righteous git in a Rover. (not you Scott  ) Deliberate lane-blocking (cos that's what it amounts to) is as pointless as agressive tailgating and not a little narrow-minded imho. Because how are you going to feel when someone else decides that actually 55-65mph is just fine to your chosen 70-75mph, just have you have decided your speed is fine to someone doing 85-90, and in turn _they _ don't feel particularly inclined to either wait to pull out, or to hurry once they actually have?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

What about the other side of the coin? The arseholes who think that because they have a fast car they have to prove it at every opportunity no matter what?

I was doing the usual school run thing this morning & saw one of the two 'competitive dads' that I usually see. One or other can usually be seen weaving in and out of the traffic to drop their sprogs off before the other. One drives and RS4, the other a 740i Alpina (might be badged, don't know if Alpina do a 740?). It was Mr. Alpina's turn today to come up the dual carriageway in the outside lane, then cut across two lanes of traffic on a roundabout into the feeder lane that leads to the school. Saving himself probably a minute of waiting in the queue, but putting not only cars that are correctly positioned at risk, but the kids who are crossing the road to get to the school.

Sir, you are a prick of the highest order - you may be wealthy, but you are certainly a tosser.

Martin.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

head_ed said:


> What about the other side of the coin? The arseholes who think that because they have a fast car they have to prove it at every opportunity no matter what?
> 
> I was doing the usual school run thing this morning & saw one of the two 'competitive dads' that I usually see. One or other can usually be seen weaving in and out of the traffic to drop their sprogs off before the other. One drives and RS4, the other a 740i Alpina (might be badged, don't know if Alpina do a 740?). It was Mr. Alpina's turn today to come up the dual carriageway in the outside lane, then cut across two lanes of traffic on a roundabout into the feeder lane that leads to the school. Saving himself probably a minute of waiting in the queue, but putting not only cars that are correctly positioned at risk, but the kids who are crossing the road to get to the school.
> 
> ...


The School Run. Deffo another coin altogether. Amongst poorest standards fo driving bar none.

I think the initial post was more about cruising on DCs and Mways, rather than the Urban Slog. Otherwise I interpreted it incorrectly.

With an RS4, one should have very little to prove...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I agree about the motorway thing, shoot the lot of 'em


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > IMO,
> ...


Garyc,

My point was:

If I am doing 70-75, and see half a mile or more of empty fast lane behind me and pull out to overtake something, then get a car up my arse a few seconds later cos it's going that bloody fast, that aint my problem. I constantly check my mirrors, but at the speeds some drive you can't always tell exactly how fast people are going behind you.

I am curteous, I try not to pull out in front of other drivers that are going faster than me. I'd much much rather they got past me and drove up someone else's arse!

You are absolutely right in saying that it is all relative to the speed you are doing, ie. I am the slower vehicle if someone else is doing 85 but the quicker vehicle if someone is doing 60.

If I see you behind me in my mirrors, I'll make sure I get out yer way :wink: I promise :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Gren said:


> How about one on your front bumper - 'Hurry up! Or I'll weave about behind you flashing my headlights annoyingly' :wink:
> 
> Gren


You mean a BMW badge? :roll: :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > scott28tt said:
> ...


Scott,

My coments were in no way directed at you - as I did notice you stated already-being-in-lane-when-someone(BMW driver? :wink: )-comes-out-of nowhere-fast scenario. Mine was more for the beligerent puller-outer and Take-My-Damn-Timers out there. It is also quite a regular occurence for someone to pull out in front of you when there is a clear speed difference (say 30mph) between the two cars and not much space to ease off, causing one to have to brak hard - which is always dangerous on the Mway. I have to resist any desire to flash the lights when that happens.

Actually if I am cruising and someone closes very fast from behind, I will often accelerate to clear the way as I like to cruise with maximun space fore and aft - gives a greater margin of safety - and you never know if it is the law.

It's all everyday stuff when you do 40K miles a year. :-*


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

it is amazing how many people think that just because they put their indicators on a non-second before you are due to pass them, that they now have the absolute right of way to pull out in front of you in your lane, causing you to slam the brakes on and avoid them. :x


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Is been debated in a myriad of ways, but it all boils down to what you think are safe conditions.

I hate it when I'm overtaking something and have nowhere else to go, and then someone comes charging up behind me and expects me to get out of their way. Conversely, I hate it whan I'm making good progress and I feel someone is taking their time overtaking and holding me up.

I don't consider myself to be a 'good' driver in the sense that I can powerslide a car round a corner (I can't), but I do consider myself to be a courteous and non-selfish driver and will do my utmost to not piss anyone else off because I would hope that they would do the same in return.

Do unto others etc.

Most people assume that they are always in the right and that everyone else is in the wrong, I prefer to take each situation as a separate event and realise that I do sometimes take my time overtaking or that I do get a little close to the car in front sometimes. In those situations I tend to rectify it though, rather than press on.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

moley said:


> ... or I'll slow down - a big sign seen on the back of an estate car this afternoon. K9xxx, you are a tosser [smiley=clown.gif]
> 
> Moley


However, notwithstanding the other scenarios above, the highway code suggests that if you are in the correct lane and someone is sitting close behind - you shoul dslow down. Apparently it's to reduce the accident speed in the case of a collision. Discuss. :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have never read the highway code. But even if I had I would use it as a guideline. :wink:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Well, in my opinion:

Firstly, the sign could be classed as provocative (well at least to BMW drivers  ) and cause an inappropriate/hostile response, and ...

Secondly, I don't think it's a good idea to react to someone elses driving i.e. a guy up your backside, because once again it may actually cause a situation to become worse.

BTW, I didn't tail gate him - I just thought he was an idiot.

Moley


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

vlastan said:


> I have never read the highway code. But even if I had I would use it as a guideline. :wink:


Might be a good idea to take a look at it sometime then Nick ......


----------



## JonW (Feb 1, 2004)

PaulS said:


> Gren said:
> 
> 
> > How about one on your front bumper - 'Hurry up! Or I'll weave about behind you flashing my headlights annoyingly' :wink:
> ...


Oh how very true :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> I have never read the highway code. But even if I had I would use it as a guideline. :wink:


Never read highway code and yet your such a good driver Nick .


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I have never read the highway code. But even if I had I would use it as a guideline. :wink:
> ...


Well no one else seems to bother... :wink:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Antwerpman said:


> it is amazing how many people think that just because they put their indicators on a non-second before you are due to pass them, that they now have the absolute right of way to pull out in front of you in your lane, causing you to slam the brakes on and avoid them. :x


They may do that in Belgium mate, but over here they don't bother with the indicators until after getting half way into your lane....you got it lucky!

Loads of poor driving over here, which IMO is the cause of a lot of jams...very irritating.

H


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

r1 said:


> However, notwithstanding the other scenarios above, the highway code suggests that if you are in the correct lane and someone is sitting close behind - you shoul dslow down. Apparently it's to reduce the accident speed in the case of a collision. Discuss. :wink:


If someone sits close behind me when I have traffic in front of me then I will not slow down to a lower speed to 'punish them' but will allow the gap between me and the car in front to increase in order that, in the event of an incident, I reduce the risk of getting the 'tail gater' stuffed into my boot!

As for people who put signs in the back of their car regarding their intentions ...................... tossers the lot of 'em!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

garvin said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > However, notwithstanding the other scenarios above, the highway code suggests that if you are in the correct lane and someone is sitting close behind - you shoul dslow down. Apparently it's to reduce the accident speed in the case of a collision. Discuss. :wink:
> ...


Agree 100%. I like space around me. It particularly irritates in slow moving queues when the person behind gets so slose you can't even see the headlights. What this means is that a rear end shunt a few cars back, cannons up the queue, all because some twat can't leave a 10 foot gap.

My strategy for this is to over-brake a few times and stop short rather than keep rolling, to wake up the driver behind glued to your tail who is probably on the phone, smoking a *** and generally not payng attention. Now I know that this can have a mexican wave effect back down the line, but I just dont want someone literally 2 feet from my tail. Done whiplash thanks.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

garvin said:


> If someone sits close behind me when I have traffic in front of me then I will not slow down to a lower speed to 'punish them' ...


Which is what this idiot was advertsing to all and sundry.



garvin said:


> As for people who put signs in the back of their car regarding their intentions ...................... tossers the lot of 'em!


Exactly ... and this wasn't a small sign either - he must have got it made up specially :lol:

Moley


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

moley said:


> garvin said:
> 
> 
> > If someone sits close behind me when I have traffic in front of me then I will not slow down to a lower speed to 'punish them' ...
> ...


Anyone for a *'Vicious Bastard on Board' *sticker group buy? We could even reverse the print for frontal display so that the people ahead's rearview mirrors can read it...except they probably don't use them. :wink:


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Anyone for a *'Vicious Bastard on Board' *sticker group buy?


No ......... but I'll go for a *'Huge Vicious Bastard on Board'* sticker :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

If they tailgait me closely I switch on the alarm lights to warn them of the danger. If I have no space in front of me as it is full with traffic, I don't see the point of having a bastard stuck behind me. What is also worrying is that they are driving a shit car and they don't have respect for my superior more BHP TT...Motherfucking cunts the lot of them!! And if I become a Special, I will exercise my powers on them!! :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> And if I become Special, I will exercise my powers on them!! :wink:


ive always thought you were a tad "Special" vlas


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

So Nick, your sign would be " I'm a Special, Get off my Arse or I'll exercise my Powers" :lol:

Moley


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Correct!! :twisted:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

moley said:


> So Nick, your sign would be " I'm a Special, Get off my Arse or I'll exercise my Powers" :lol:
> 
> Moley


LOL. I can see our V taking his resposibilities very seriously. :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> > So Nick, your sign would be " I'm a Special, Get off my Arse or I'll exercise my Powers" :lol:
> ...


My what? Ahhhh, you mean respoNsibilities!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

p6cko said:


> jklghjkb


Learning difficulties?


----------

